# Rail Clamps - what kind do you use and why?



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

As I proceed to work on planning my outdoor railway I see that rail clamps tend to be the preferred choice for joining sections of rail. Now that being said I have seen the following ones out there:

- Split Jaw
- Hillman (no longer made)
- Aristocraft (new?)

Are there others out there? Has anyone had any experience with the Aristocraft ones?

Thanks

Rich


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Why? They hold your track together better and provide better electrical continuity. Also, if you use flex track or cut track and use track power your only other option is tapping your own hole. Not so bad with brass but much harder with stainless. 
Hillmans are still made and distributed through Silvergate. 
I have used all three and they all work fine. 
The Aristos don't hold as tight as the other two but have the advantages of only needing a philips head screwdriver and are accessed from above not the side. 
If I had to pick one I would use only Split Jaws. 

-Brian


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the ones from SVRR, they fit right between their ties nice. THey are code 250 and come in brass and SS.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the slit jaw clamps as they are far better than the rest. Use the ones that affix straight to the rail and not over the rail joiner. Will give you better continuity. The Aristo tend to break if you over tighten. They also come in brass and SS and a little cheaper. Supposedly Aristo beefed them up some but have not seen any of these yet. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There have been many threads on this.

I'm not retyping all the stuff I said.

use the search function up on top for clamps.


here's a recent TWO PAGE thread on clamps.

*http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/17/tpage/1/view/topic/postid/61496/Default.aspx#61576*

Go to George Schreyer's site, or mine (link below).

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/track-mainmenu-93/track-powerwiring-mainmenu-237*

The Aristo joiners break easily if overtorqued, and do not align rails as well as the Hillman or SJ. The screws pointing up make installation easier, but force you to "work against" the joiner when tightening. They are cheaper, but you get what you pay for. 


Regards, Greg


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Split Jaws because Eastside Trains (my local hobbyshop) carries them. I am the type of person that perfers to actually hold the item in my hand as I buy the item.....


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I like the Hillmans the best for outdoor track. Our modular(Sundance Central) uses Split Jaws.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob, a side question, have you seen any change in the product since Silvergate took over? The only thing I have seen is that the nickle-plated ones (never an official product) are not available unless you "get a quote", which means buy a bunch, I guess. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I support my local manufacturer, Split Jaw, he's also a member of my club....


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I've used Split Jaw, Hillman, Sanval and Aristo. In my opinion they all have their strengths: it depends for me on where I'm using them. Split jaws and Hillmans are very robust, the Split jaws are a bit easier than the Hillmans, but both are a pain to install in some situations, for example on a curved part of a switch or in or some place with tight clearances. In situations like that the San Vals are really easy and very rugged though they only work over the joiner and they are ugly. The Aristos are inexpensive and since I often tap the track power to run building lights, I find the little screw they include for jumpering really convenient, and you can't beat them for ease of installation with an ordianry phillips head screwdriver. They are not as robust as the hillman's or the split jaws and you can easily overtighten them and break them. You can do it with the others but it's harder. I like having some choices for different situations. If I could only have one brand/type it'd probably be split jaw


----------



## LOST AND CONFUSED (Mar 7, 2008)

I use the cheap aristocraft two screw clamps I have replaced all my split jaws with them I use the silver plated ones as well as the brass. Easy to install and never fail over 400 feet of flex track and aristocraft code 332 no problems ever


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Hillman's brass. First ones I saw in a local store and they worked great. I keep using Hillman's as they have never given me a problem.


----------



## acmartina (Jan 6, 2008)

I have use both Hillman and Split Jaw. Both work fine. I prefer Split Jaw because it makes it easier to remove a switch or section of track for maintenance or road bed work - i.e. you can loosen one end without removing the clamp entirely. 

For the hard to reach locations on switches, I reverse them (screw heads to the inboard side of the rail). Doesn't look as nice but easier to tighten or loosen the screws. 

Steve


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I use a rail clamp made by a clubmember. They work just as good as hillman and splitjaw and are cheaper than aristo. I started with aristo because they were cheaper, but as stated above, you get what you pay for. 
Terry


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Whatever the cheap ones on evilBay were (Hillman style, if not brand, I think). Outside rail only, because I got tired (maybe I'm just lazy?) trying to fool around with the little hex key, and fight to get fat fingers under the rail to hold the clamps on already laid track. Continuity isn't as much of a problem on a mini layout like mine, but they keep the track from working apart. 

BTW, for anybody considering these... spring for the screwdriver, or you'll wish you had.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

AML is selling a clamp style, very simlar to Hilman. I sent some to a member in NE. I'll see if we can get a response.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

I use SJ and Hillman..........because they are the best and are available.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Split Jaw here, I have a mix of LGB and Aristo track (no track power just live steam) my concern is rail alignment. I have recently installed a set of expansion track sections from split jaw and so far they are working well. Temp range so far has been from 85f down to 18f.


----------



## acmartina (Jan 6, 2008)

Just to build on Mik's comment about the screw drivers ... the hex wrenches are not only awkward to use but get lost quickly (blend right in with dirt, mulch, twigs, etc







). 

Be aware that they take different size drivers - Split Jaw = 7/64", Hillman = 3/32". Split Jaw sells nice ball-end drivers for their clamps. The ball-end allows a fairly large oblique angle. Microfasteners sells both sizes. The picture on the website is deceiving - the one I received is identical to the yellow and black handled ones sold by Split Jaw for about the same price. The yellow is particularly nice in keeping track of it when you set it down on the ground.









Hillman also has nice a nice lift-out bridge kit. 

Steve


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the clamps that come with the track with jumpers (see a how-to on my web page) on most of the track joints, but on track that needs to be removed for maintenance such as switches I use split jaw which because of the split design allow you to easily remove the switch and leave the clamp on the track I did spend a little extra $$ and purchase a "screw driver" type allen wrench with a ball tip, it's big enough it doesn't get lost in the dirt or ground cover and ball tip makes it easier to undo the allen screw and remove the switch without disturbing the surrounding track. 
What ever type clamp you decide on stick with it because the different clamps use different tools or different size allen wrenches which can be a little confusing.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

The ones I like best I got from some fellow that sells them on ebay - his ebay ID is trackjoiners. The Hillmans are nice but the issue I have is if I have to remove track the thin piece on top tends to break. The Split Jaws have their advantages, but they are a bit big for me. The ones on ebay are cheaper, they are smaller in size than even the Hillman and they don't have the thin piece on top to break.


----------



## sftalc (Jan 7, 2008)

I use both Split-Jaw and Heilman clamps. They both work well even though I model indoors so the weather or climate aren't important.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I use both Hillman and Split Jaw. I like Hillmen because I have less trouble getting them on the rail.....With split Jaw one of the clames is always facing the wrong direction when I go to tighten it. But Still they are both equally good clamps.

How ever since I run battery Power I have reduced the cost of rail clamps buy using them only on one side. Alsternating the side. Most of my track is Aristo. I use the standard Aristo clamp on one rail and a Hillman on the other. At the next juction I place the hillman on the opposite side.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't use clamps. I use a combination of LGB and Aristo rail joiners with soldered wire jumpers. This works on brass rail but may be problematic on SS rail. It's been quite reliable and MUCH less expensive than clamps. 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips1/track_soldering_tips.html


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Ditto, for permanent layouts I do essentially the same thing as George and Dean, 18 yrs on the home layout 
with "0" failures of any kind... I guess when a lot of us built our layouts, we didn't have the option of after 
market rail clamps available to us anyway...
Paul R...


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

I use Hillmans wherever my layout has a turnout for easy removal for repair. Most of track is Aristocraft. I've had a few of the railjoiners fail soI replaced them with clamps. Wherever I've had to use a piece of track "cut to order," I use clamps, rather than drill and tap. (I'm lazy at times) 
Recently I bought some used track on E-Bay and it had some of the Split Jaw over the joiner clamps. I'll probably use them for a "real quick" repair then replace with a Hillman when time allows. 

Pat McCarty, CEO 
Roisin&Owen Railways 

Proud member of The Hudson Valley LS RR Club


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

When I started to use rail clamps I lived in California. Split Jaw were/are made and shipped from Oregon so no sales tax. Hillman were made and shipped from California at that time so there was a sales tax charged. I went with Split Jaw.


----------

